# Medrol at pharmacies



## oxxo (May 14, 2013)

Hello,

I'm living in Korea. I have a disc problem in my neck and want to get a Medrol Dose pack.(i took one before and it worked great) The Korean doctors won't prescribe them. Does anybody know if I can buy them at a pharmacy in the Philippines.

thanks.

oxxo


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

oxxo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm living in Korea. I have a disc problem in my neck and want to get a Medrol Dose pack.(i took one before and it worked great) The Korean doctors won't prescribe them. Does anybody know if I can buy them at a pharmacy in the Philippines.
> 
> ...


Yes, Medrol is available at most pharmacies here. It is sold usually by the individual tablet at 16mg each. Cost is about $1.00 (one) US dollar each. A Dr's Rx is not needed to buy them. However, it would be illegal to send them out of the country from here I believe. A trip over would be necessary. Also, it is usually prescribed for a five day run. Even then, it may take several days longer at lower does to get off the medication without adverse effects. If able to take it, would suggest using Nexium 40mg once per day while taking the Medrol to stop any severe heartburn and or acid-reflux..


Gene


----------



## oxxo (May 14, 2013)

^thanks...i have vacation time coming up, i can buy it then


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

oxxo said:


> ^thanks...i have vacation time coming up, i can buy it then


You're welcome. Also, you will find they are slightly less at the small Mom & Pop type drug stores..


----------



## oxxo (May 14, 2013)

The nexium is a good idea..i haven't found any here. I have a long weekend in June and will go then. I need a break anyways.


----------

